# Engagement rings



## kelsey111

thought id start up a thread to see every ones engagement rings 

so come on show us yours :D 
heres mine 18ct gold 1.5 ct diamond i like the plain look on me :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Resize_P300910_19.39.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 167









SDC10932.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 143


----------



## kezhulme

gorgeous! Im going for a plain emerald cut myself - well Ive asked nicely for one!


----------



## honeybee2

I would post a picture but my tiny diamond would look lost next to yours. Its a white gold 0.15carat diamond. My OH paid £200 for it out of the last of his money when he graduated. Its not much, infact it hardly shines anymore- OH said that even if he had a million he wouldnt spend loads on a ring. Damn! But its still special to me.


----------



## kelsey111

its not the cost that matters its the fact that he ask you :D i was expecting a tiny diamond it didnt matter to me. post a pic i bet its lovely :D:D


----------



## Josie

Wow, Kelsey your ring is a rock!!! haha congratulations :D

xxx


----------



## princessellie

very nice, i love love love my ring x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00511.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 152


----------



## booflebump

Here's my ring - photos never do rings any justice I don't think, you can't see how sparkly they are! xxx
 



Attached Files:







ring2.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 94









ring.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 109


----------



## truly_blessed

platinum .. the boy done good all on his own 
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 144


----------



## kelsey111

oooh very nice ladies! lovely when the men get it right :)


----------



## honeybee2

I wont put mine up- my bro has my camera. Plus you'd need a magnifying glass!


----------



## kintenda

honeybee2 said:


> I would post a picture but my tiny diamond would look lost next to yours. Its a white gold 0.15carat diamond. My OH paid £200 for it out of the last of his money when he graduated. Its not much, infact it hardly shines anymore- OH said that even if he had a million he wouldnt spend loads on a ring. Damn! But its still special to me.

Have you thought of getting it replated? Mine's coming back on Saturday - I go on placement in a couple of weeks and I can't wear it then, so I had it done now - I'm sure it'd give it a new lease of life if you had it done! xx

A pic is attached, taken the night we got engaged - ignore my chubby little fingers!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0254.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 127


----------



## kelsey111

A pic is attached, taken the night we got engaged - ignore my chubby little fingers!![/QUOTE]

ooooh i like :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

ye its been replated twice!!


----------



## toffee87

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=30993&id=264600232&l=6ea31faa68

Mine was chosen by meeeee, we had a budget of 500. I'll be getting it replated before the wedding x


----------



## kelsey111

very nice xx


----------



## odd_socks

*wow!! gorgeous rings *


----------



## Tiff

https://x42.xanga.com/82bf662142d33273467671/m218050123.jpg

I love mine! :happydance: Its white gold, the diamond only has one small inclusion that can only be seen with a jewellers binocular, the cut is flawless and its colourless. 

He did super well all on his own!


----------



## kelsey111

Tiff said:


> https://x42.xanga.com/82bf662142d33273467671/m218050123.jpg
> 
> I love mine! :happydance: Its white gold, the diamond only has one small inclusion that can only be seen with a jewellers binocular, the cut is flawless and its colourless.
> 
> He did super well all on his own!

lovely :)


----------



## Tsia

thats a lovely twist band Tiff.. 
hope I can post in here soon .. weve only been together EIGHT YEARS in may!! :grr:


----------



## Sherileigh

This is my engagement ring and my wedding band! Just got married a few days ago....:happydance::happydance:. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my rings! The DH picked out the engagement ring and I had the wedding band designed, love purple! LOL
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 90


----------



## 21p1eco

well i posted mine yesterday in my own thread, but here it is again....

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/photo1.jpg

I love it!! but its being resized atm :-(


----------



## kelsey111

Sherileigh said:


> This is my engagement ring and my wedding band! Just got married a few days ago....:happydance::happydance:. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my rings! The DH picked out the engagement ring and I had the wedding band designed, love purple! LOL

thats lovely, nice to see something a bit differant :)


----------



## kelsey111

21p1eco said:


> well i posted mine yesterday in my own thread, but here it is again....
> 
> https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/photo1.jpg
> 
> I love it!! but its being resized atm :-(

beautiful :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: All the rings are gorgeous!!!!!! Our guys have great taste!


----------



## kelsey111

yes they do im saprised lol esp when we go clothes shopping he picks horrible clothes out for me :haha: the boy did good :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

They sure do! xxx


----------



## BertieBones

heres what mine looks like...

its white gold and OH chose it with me as I'm so picky!

i loved the twist in the setting x
 



Attached Files:







brilliant_cut_diamond_ring.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kelsey111

BertieBones said:


> heres what mine looks like...
> 
> its white gold and OH chose it with me as I'm so picky!
> 
> i loved the twist in the setting x

ooh thats very nice :) xx


----------



## Tiff

I do too BB! Its very similar to what my DF picked! :mrgreen:


----------



## kimmyk

true confessions: I'm completely single at the moment and never been married or engaged... but this is my favourite thread to read! Such beautiful rings you all have, can't wait till I join you guys someday :)


----------



## kelsey111

kimmyk said:


> true confessions: I'm completely single at the moment and never been married or engaged... but this is my favourite thread to read! Such beautiful rings you all have, can't wait till I join you guys someday :)

aww thats lovely, im sure you will get your day hun :) xx


----------



## Tiff

My confession? I used to lurk in this area ALL THE TIME while feeling every shade of green envy at all the ladies planning their weddings. :blush:

I think that's why I titled my first thread "I Finally Get To Post In Here!!!!" :rofl: :haha: :shy: Your day will come, hunny!!!!!


----------



## mommy2be1003

:) theres mine
 



Attached Files:







174.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 47









176.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 65


----------



## honeybee2

ooh mommy2be! I am green with envy! xx


----------



## princess_bump

i love this thread :D such beautiful rings, i love looking at them knowing how special they are because there is so much love there :D
here's mine, taken on my wedding day :cloud9:
https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/Our%20Wedding/IMG_3563.jpg


----------



## mommy2be1003

i was pretty shocked when he proposed and gave me the ring, because i was expecting something a lot smaller!!!


----------



## kelsey111

princess_bump said:


> i love this thread :D such beautiful rings, i love looking at them knowing how special they are because there is so much love there :D
> here's mine, taken on my wedding day :cloud9:
> https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/Our%20Wedding/IMG_3563.jpg

thats so nice hun xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
I just got engaged last saturday. Here is a pic of my ring. My fiance chose it all by himself (bless him). Its a platinum band with a brilliant cut 1/4 carat diamond. 
I love it, and cant stop looking at it! Its so sparkly :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0011.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 55









DSCF0003.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 61


----------



## kelsey111

its lovely hun xx


----------



## shelleney

Thank you :flower:
xx


----------



## xLaurax

That is gorgeous sweetie xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww, thanks:)


----------



## Cessa

Hi girls! Lovely rings, stories, and pictures... all of you! :hugs:

Just wanted to share mine... my fiance proposed Thanksgiving day in a gazebo overlooking the beach... last summer we were browsing an antique mall (I'm an antique/vintage nut!) and found THE RING... White gold filligree art deco circal 1927-1935 with a brilliant cut diamond... DF said he couldn't afford it at the time, but the sneaky guy bought it a month later... and had it for 2 months before he proposed :haha: We're getting married June 1st in Ocho Rios, Jamaica!
 



Attached Files:







THERING.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 74









ring.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 47









usengaged.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 34









Photo1208.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## NuKe

im gonna be such a spoilsport here, but i dont have one! dont see the point :blush:


----------



## bethyb

hi all, new here but this is my ring:
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/d80a17edb1.jpg
some lovely rings u have :) xxx


----------



## kelsey111

lovely ring xx


----------



## charmedlassie

This is mine...he is hoping to buy me a more expensive ring but I'd rather he put it towards the wedding!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture0089.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 55


----------



## kelsey111

lovely hun xx


----------



## missmayhem

well ladies i am new to this part of the forum and here is mine

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/167858_10150123233950339_519705338_8505974_6921096_n.jpg


----------



## Tiff

Beautiful rings ladies!


----------



## kelsey111

missmayhem said:


> well ladies i am new to this part of the forum and here is mine
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/167858_10150123233950339_519705338_8505974_6921096_n.jpg

ooh very nice xx


----------



## Kerry.

Got engaged on Saturday! Here's mine: 

https://i53.tinypic.com/2e4x65c.jpg


----------



## 21p1eco

very nice!


----------



## Tiff

Love them!!!


----------



## honeybee2

oo Kerry thats very to my taste! beautiful! x


----------



## shelleney

That looks just like mine Kerry. Stunning!
xx


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/Snugglebunny822/Ring1.jpg

My 1st ring with wedding band, it was an amethyst with diamond chis on the side

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/Snugglebunny822/Ring2.jpg

My current ring


----------



## kelsey111

beautiful hun x


----------



## Panda_Ally

beautiful rings!!! 

Makes me miss mine... :(


----------



## MrsB30

Here is my rings DH picked it out and I couldnt be more pleased, suits me to a T! I am getting another wedding band to match on the other side to make almost a strip of diamonds with the center being the engagement ring.:flower:
 



Attached Files:







my wedding rings!.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kelsey111

really nice hun xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Gorgeous E-rings, here's mine (came as a complete shock) with my wedding ring which I picked myself last year, a little earlier than needed -

Got engaged September 2009 and getting married May 1st next year :)

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/x_sarah_x7/PJ/IMAG0031.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

beautifull hun xx


----------



## slb80

This is mine. https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/6764096/9ct+two-colour+gold+diamond+ring/

DF picked it at it is perfect for me! I can't wear traditional type rings for work and I wanted something I could wear all the time. I was so pleased with is choice :cloud9:


----------



## kelsey111

slb80 said:


> This is mine. https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/6764096/9ct+two-colour+gold+diamond+ring/
> 
> DF picked it at it is perfect for me! I can't wear traditional type rings for work and I wanted something I could wear all the time. I was so pleased with is choice :cloud9:

thats really nice hun differant aswell xx


----------



## LesleyP

Here's mine - I couldn't have asked for a more perfect ring! 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/165761_494543484268_805174268_5814116_4407661_n.jpg


----------



## Pink1981

This is mine with my wedding band, i've been married 5 years this year and was engaged for nearly 2 years before that and i still love both my rings :cloud9:

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j109/karibabes/Ring.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

both beautifull!! :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls, I'm new to this section :hi: 
We got engaged at Christmas and are hoping to get married some time this year, havent set a date just yet altho we have a couple in mind :) 

Here's a pic of my ring.. I absolutely love it and we both picked it :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







132933_10150349698980523_510445522_16568944_5192667_o.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## kelsey111

oooh i like! :) xx


----------



## Bartness

Im one of the I dont belong in this section people, and am green with envy.

However I wanted to say congrats on your engaments and you all have such beautiful rings!


----------



## Lisa84

hey ladies this is my engagement ring. I LOVE IT!!!

It isn't the biggest diamond in the world but it has the white gold framing it which make it look bigger
 



Attached Files:







Ring.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## kelsey111

love it hun x


----------



## Kerry.

Very nice! :D


----------



## MissKM

this is mine...i picked it myself and absolutely love it x
 



Attached Files:







engagement ring.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Kerry.

That's a lovely ring :)


----------



## cleckner04

Subscribing to this thread bc I have to take a picture of mine in a bit and I don't want to forget. :haha:

Lovely rings ladies!!!


----------



## MissKM

thank you :)


----------



## cleckner04

It's kinda hard to capture how sparkly they really are. :dohh: Here's mine! It looks way more sparkly IRL. :cloud9: This is not the original ring that I got married with. The wedding band is, but the ring was upgraded later. My original ring was teeny. But I was only 17 when we got married so it was amazing for us IYKWIM. Right now it's in a safe place because the band is broken and I still need to take it in to get it fixed. We've been married nearly 7 years! Been together for nearly 10! :dance:


----------



## kelsey111

pic's never do rings any justice! there both beautifull :)


----------



## Tiff

Gorgeous rings!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mama Duck

Here's mine :happydance:

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/10022010737.jpg

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/10022010732.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

woooop! what a rock!


----------



## kelsey111

mama duck - that looks just like mine :D


----------



## Mama Duck

Yes it does! I'm extremely proud of my rock and wear it with pride. I'm very lucky that my husband chose this particular one to spoil me with. All the rings featured here whether simple like mine or more ornate are stunningly beautiful x


----------



## Novbaby08

I don't have my ring yet as it had to be shipped off to be re sized :(
stupid size 10 fingers!


----------



## MrsVenn

This is mine, small but flawless and colourless set in platinum. My wedding ring needsto be polished up again to make it shiny ;)

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/DSC02244.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

mrsvenn, thats gorgeous!


----------



## kelsey111

lovely hun xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Thanks girls, I love it because hubby designed it and really worked hard to afford it as he was only 27 at the time.


----------



## cocokitten

Hope this attachey thing works, love my ring soo much. Just got it last thursday, went to town to have a look at them and didn't think i'd be goinghome with one! Its 18k white gold and atually i've no idea what the diamond size is!:wacko: i should know this one. was £575.00
 



Attached Files:







IMG_26165.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## cocokitten

haha, its so funny reading all these posts, we all seem to be worried what others will think of the size of our diamonds even when we're thrilled with them! :haha:


----------



## kelsey111

Beautifull hun xx


----------



## shelleney

wow, coco. love your ring!
xx


----------



## Feltzy

This is mine on the H Samuel website, its gone up in value since he bought it! Its only 0.33 carat but I really don't think it matters, I would have been happy with a different stone in my ring like aquamarine or something.

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/4544188/18ct+white+gold+1/4+carat+diamond+solitaire+ring/


----------



## kelsey111

love it hun x


----------



## MrsB30

I love coming back to this post over and over to see the new rings! Everyones are so different and BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!
It doesnt matter the quatlity of your stone or the size of the diamond its what it symbolizes and that is that you found someone who wants to spend the rest of thier life with you and I am reminded of that everytime I look at my ring! 
Here's to happy endings!!!!! :)


----------



## Lisa84

I totally agree MrsB i look at mine and it makes me instantly smile coz reminds me of my OH.

Love you siggy quote by the way xx


----------



## MrsB30

well thank you! Its my favorite part of a quote!

And me too, I look at my ring all the time and I remember how lucky I am to have a man like him beside me forever! He's my best friend!


----------



## honeybee2

here is mine, it looks massive on the picture, but its really dinky hehe!
It doesnt shine much anymore, but everytime I have it re-polished it goes again within weeks. I'll get it done for the wedding though! :thumbup:
here's my wedding ring to go with it. Im excited to wear my wedding ring!!!
 



Attached Files:







3538540.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4









5372828.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shelleney

MrsB30 said:


> I love coming back to this post over and over to see the new rings! Everyones are so different and BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!
> It doesnt matter the quatlity of your stone or the size of the diamond its what it symbolizes and that is that you found someone who wants to spend the rest of thier life with you and I am reminded of that everytime I look at my ring!
> Here's to happy endings!!!!! :)

Here Here, MrsB
:thumbup:


----------



## 21p1eco

its still really beautiful honeybee  size doesnt matter, its what it represents!


----------



## Dee_H

Here are a few pics of my rings..DH picked them out on his own..I love them. DH proposed the first night that we spent in our house we just bought. I was totally not expecting it as we just bought a house. Pics don't do these rings justice..they are very sparkly!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Dee_H/Denisespics166.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Dee_H/Denisespics165.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

Wow Dee that ring nearly blinded me lol 

Your rings are gorgeous!! xx


----------



## lucy_x

Mines only tiny, But i love it... I usually have very dainty hands, If i wasnt 6 stone overweight they still would be. so it suited well :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00973.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## kelsey111

lovely hun xx


----------



## sequeena

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/engagementring.jpg


----------



## snuggles21

this is mine, can't decide what wedding ring i want with it though :shrug: practical me says a plain ring would be better and save me counting diamonds every 5minutes incase ive lost 1 :dohh: but girly me wants sparkles!
 



Attached Files:







engagement ring.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kelsey111

both beautifull xx


----------



## 21p1eco

gorgeous rings girls!


----------



## donutaud15

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-sK52S5cdDwE/TYIEIumOLWI/AAAAAAAAACM/oIYIXZcvtJQ/s1600/33578_1636503159455_1443010675_1692872_5409225_n.jpg

sorry its blurry


----------



## kelsey111

its not come up hun xx


----------



## WDWJess

Here's mine, we chose them together but they cost £200 cheaper a year ago! Engagement ring is being re-plated at the moment, I feel so lost without it but at least I can't count the diamonds on the shoulders every two minutes like I normally do! Can't believe I'll be wearing the wedding band in 3 weeks time :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Rings.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 21p1eco

thats gorgous jess! how exciting your wedding is only 3 weeks away!!


----------



## kelsey111

all lovely ladies xx


----------



## MrsB30

donutaud15 said:


> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-sK52S5cdDwE/TYIEIumOLWI/AAAAAAAAACM/oIYIXZcvtJQ/s1600/33578_1636503159455_1443010675_1692872_5409225_n.jpg
> 
> sorry its blurry

This looks like mine, from what I can see of it.


----------



## Chai_w

This is mine, he had it picked out and bought on my bday(nov 12) but had to get it resized as my finger is a u.s. size 4.5 lol He waited till our 2 year anniversary to ask me to marry him(dec 18) lol so he had to wait a little while to get it on my finger lol
 



Attached Files:







my beautiful ring.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kelsey111

lovely hun xx


----------



## sianyld

All the rings r gorgeous ladies :)

Here's mine! I chose it mind u! fell in love with it and had to have it lol



and this is my wedding ring thats on order :) 

gosh that looks tiny, heres the web link to it instead! 
Wedding Ring :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

just a nosey lurker ;P but wanted to say all ure rings are lovely :) x


----------



## anita123

This is my engagement ring!!! well my OH's proposal was different lol we were sitting in our living room and got chatting about this ring as i had seen it and fell in love with it! He took a receipt out of his wallet and just said "So will you??" haha!! he had to get it sent off to be resized so we waited a few days before telling anyone! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0721.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 10









DSCF0722.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kelsey111

aww thats so sweet, love the ring hun xx


----------



## Christine1993

https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webst...+heart+set+0.15+carat+diamond+solitaire+ring/

here is mine. it looks rubbish in pictures on my finger so the link gives it much more justice. it was only £250 though when bought in september 2010.xxx


----------



## kelsey111

love it hun xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....412118499048.174988.538619048&type=1&theater

engagement and wedding ring together. My wedding band is my nan's and great aunt's melted down together, small diamonds added and shaped to fit the engagement ring.


----------



## 21p1eco

it didnt work hun


----------



## bananabump

Here's mine... My OH proposed on a Gondola in Venice on my 21st birthday last June! Absolutely LOVE my ring - boy did good! haha xxx



:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

(Sorry I'm not wearing it - I hate my chubby little fingers!!)


----------



## kelsey111

oooh love it hun x


----------



## 9babiesgone

this is my wedding ring. it was also my engagement ring, bc I dont believe in having the guy buy me two! and this one was just too perfect!! so me::

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/ring-1.jpg

here is a more upclose picture of it:
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo56.jpg

it needs to be cleaned!! it is more sparkly in the light.


----------



## MissMaternal

I can join this thread now and upload some pictures! I got engaged on 2nd April 2011 and i LOVE my ring! I chose it myself...:cloud:

It is 9ct white gold with a 1/4 ct diamond...It's really sparkly, i can't stop staring at it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2898.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2899.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2900.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_2904.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shelleney

Wow! thats stunning! :)
xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Try this one... A bit blurry... 
https://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh222/fluffbum/wedding/DSC00011.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

lovely hun :D


----------



## xclairyx

My engagement ring was made in Afghanistan <3 My darling had it made for me while he was serving a few years ago :)


----------



## MrsB30

aww thats so sweet!


----------



## Selene

That's mine. It's vintage :)

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3681/img1751u.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

oh selene, think Ive just fallen in love!


----------



## MissMaternal

That is gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## Selene

Thank you.:blush: I'm really happy with it.


----------



## cherry_pie

oops


----------



## cherry_pie

Here's my pretty e-ring. 18ct white gold. I simply adore the little flower centre :)


----------



## honeybee2

its beautiful!


----------



## Jin

Love it Cherry Pie. It's so pretty.


----------



## Marini_Mare

i'm new here :thumbup: thought i'd share my rings :)

day I got my engagement ring (12.09.09) 


engagement ring & wedding band (got married 12.19.09) :happydance:


side view..


our rings, also the picture on our thank you cards 


my rings with my 1st anniversary band :yipee:


----------



## 21p1eco

wow, i love the rings and the pictures! lucky you!


----------



## shelleney

Wow! stunning rings - all 3 of them!
xx


----------



## honeybee2

stunning!


----------



## Kayley

Here is mine - my gorgeous man proposed on valentines day this year at a senspa - one of the best days of my life :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC00355.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Charl

OMG I'm so jelous of you girls lol you all have beautiful rings :D


----------



## MissMaternal

gorgeous rings! xx


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

we picked it out togather
 



Attached Files:







may 1st 004.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 21


----------



## honeybee2

beautiful ^^ x


----------



## MrsB30

haha honeybee, this has nothing to do with engagement rings but your photo was my profile picture on facebook for the month before my wedding.......I've never seen anyone else use it! 

Love it!


----------



## Marini_Mare

shelleney said:


> Wow! stunning rings - all 3 of them!
> xx

thanks! hubby let me pick them out myself! (my mom was complaining how she had to wait ten years to get an anniversary band) :wohoo: although I was so shocked at the jewelery store I was shaking LOL :dohh:


----------



## angelluvbilly

I know this is an old post but wanted to post my ring. It's my new one. The one I had orginally got stollen. So different then the one in my wedding photos.
 



Attached Files:







my ring.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 92


----------



## kelsey111

lovely ring hun :) xx


----------



## Wildfire81

I have never noticed this part of the forums! I am married, but here is my set!https://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae338/wildfire81/ring.jpg


----------



## 08marchbean

i cant get a pic of mine as its at the jewlers because i getting my wedding ring made to fit as its an odd shape! Its tanzanite and diamond tho :) my fav and he picked it out himself!


----------



## Jenba

Here is my ring. I love it!! My fiance picked it out all by himself too :) Very proud of him. He got his credit card pin wrong twice his hands were shaking so bad when he bought it :) Sorry about my fat hands lol
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## baby.love

This is mine .. It will be ready for me this week :happydance: I love white gold and diamonds together :cloud9:


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Hi all here is my beautiful ring, all I had ever asked for was to have a sunset and a white gold ring so when summer came and went last year I thought Peter wouldnt ask til this year, so 16th Sept Peter said lets go a drive ( I had just came home from another shit scan) I said I couldnt be bothered and he bascially dragged me out of bed lol

So we got to he top of a hill and sat for a bit and I was really needing a pee lol so said can we go and thats when he asked me with the stunning view attached xx I got the image from google but it is the exact place and sunset we had almost lol
 



Attached Files:







6664164.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0395.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0398.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0396.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9









images.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jadesh101

here is mine, my OH really wanted to propose this year but couldn't afford an expensive ring, so he looked around and chose this one and said to me it's a temporary one, but I love it and I don't want another, it's 9ct white gold, he chose this one as I am a winter babe and love xmas and everything that comes with it, he said this one looks like a little sparkling snowflake with a diamond in the middle. Just perfect I love it, I don't care where it's from, how much it costs or how big it is, it's perfect and he really put his heart into it, roll on december 2013 :) 
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod.../3|cat_14416988|Engagement+rings|14416995.htm


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

All you girls have lovely rings :thumbup:

Here is mine :happydance:


----------



## 0203

eeek this is my first post in bride and beyond :happydance: all your rings are lovely girls :)

Here is mine :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0137.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mindgames77

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/Engaged002.jpg


----------



## can2012

https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i356/HarleyHasMyHeart/DSCF4184.jpg

It's funny we went to look at rings "for fun" a couple days before he proposed. I picked out smaller ones than what he got me, and it came as a set and I LOVE the band, I cannot wait to wear it. (sorry if the image is so big)


----------



## sarahsmith199

everyones rings are just gorgeous !! cant wait for me to be able to mine up, one day.... lol
they are all so sparkly :D


----------



## Stormynights

Here is mine! :cloud9:
he proposed on May 1st 2010, it was his great grandmothers 50th anniversary ring.
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Vickieh1981

This is mine.


----------

